# كتاب Petroleum Geology of Libya Hallett 2002



## Eng.Mahammed (29 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد النبي الكريم
رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلل عقده من لساني يفقهو قولي


كتاب Petroleum Geology of Libya Hallett 2002


للتحميل اضغط هنا
​


----------



## hbuhidma (14 يناير 2015)

عفوا سيد محمد هل يمكنك رفع الكتاب من جديد؟


----------

